# hi!



## Monica N. (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi! Im new here Im a girl from Norway(Kristiansand) here i live with my cats, guinea pigs, dog and rabbits!  
My english isn`t very good yet  :lol: nice forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Monica


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Monica, how nice to have you join us! You might be our first Norwegian member. (?) We have members from many countries, however. A special hello! Your English seems to be fine. 

edit/sp


----------



## Monica N. (Feb 14, 2005)

thank you Kitkat and Jeanie


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Monica. Your english seems fine. I know you will enjoy it here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  . We have another member who's from Oslo here, my friend Mona :wink: .


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

Meowwwwwwwwwww..

Welcome to CF...
Hope u enjoy here and stay tuned.........


----------



## Monica N. (Feb 14, 2005)

thank you!!


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you have a good time here. And don't worry about your english, you type it just fine!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

welcome!!!!


----------

